# Bargains and goodies from the Rochester Show!



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Well,...today was really great. Penn Digger (Tom) and I headed out early  (around 6:30a.m)  to the Rochester NY bottle show...I drove up,...traffic was light and we made great time,...Tom drove on the way home and we hit some real desolate backroads, and found some really old stone farm foundation ruins to dig at a later date, went thru some ancient towns, (We even scored a privy permission from a woman that owned an 1840's era two story stone house, and offered to let us come back this summer and dig.) So,...we also got to see some old friends, (One guy I hadn't seen since 1974...) make some new friends, and soak in all the great glass and bottles, while picking up some deals! Cazdigger (Mark) was there with some real nice bottles on his table, and an awesome "Privydiggers nightmare" display that made my stomach drop when I looked whithin and realized how it must have felt to dig those amazing criers....Mark also, (as always) was super knowledgable and kind, and even had a bottle he brought for me from a small town I used to live in, that I was unaware of till last year, when Mark told me that it even existed...Thanks Mark!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  A class act, Cazdigger is. All these things and more combined to make it a great day. Here's some pics.

 This was the line by the time they opened up...I took this from about the halfway point where we were.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

There was some amazing displays from the local club...I snapped these w/ Stauton Dan in mind, since he recently dug and posted one of these bottles, (understandably) thinking it was a master ink.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Hotchkiss Peppermint oil bottles in every variety and color under the sun!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Real nice.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Some early varients and examples.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

* Strangely, I came home with mostly flasks today,...usually it meds, although I have a sub collection of flasks. The quality, variety and price were too good to pass. Here's one I only_ wish _that I could have afforded! My new favorite....to put on my "someday" list. This was supposedly 'found' on a mossy rock in the woods,...as is!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's NOT aqua....more of a light forest green.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Other side. Can anyone tell me what GV number this flask is,...and what glass house it came from?






 (I didn't notice any embossing on the bottom)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

I wanted to show this great display of cazdigger's....Major privy dug criers! (I feel your pain Mark)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Ouch![]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 17, 2011)

Impressive display, Xazdigger!  That peppermint diplay looks like it took a lot of work too.  Wonder whose that was?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's Mark at his table,..talking digs, and selling some bottles.[]


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 17, 2011)

What is the big blue one in the back?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Regretfully, I missed seeing wolffbp (Brian),..and Digginfortogas (Randy) at the show,...in spite of wearing my (sharpie drawn) ABN tag....[]

 Here's an interesting twist! When I met cazdigger at last years show,...he had an awesome, early _Mrs._ Geo. Kinning blueing bottle on his table...a great bottle but it had a long open bubble....and a great color!...I saw one just like it this year at a real good price and just had to grab it!...I didn't realize JUST how much like it it was till I talked to Mark again...(Turns out it was Marks original one from last year that was sold) [] So I got TWO bottles from Caz,...one he generously gifted to me, and one 2nd hand! Here they are...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

This bottle was from a small town I used to live in, and Mark remembered and got me one![]

 Although clear,...this bottle is pretty early.


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 17, 2011)

[] Here's another pic of Mark's criers []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

I also wanted to show one or two more displays that were pretty cool, before I get to the "finds" of the day...

 Binninger bottles!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

*


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry we missed each other Joe.  I was looking forward to meeting you.
 Brian


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Early Rochester bottlers and sodas!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

One for Chris..(Baltbottles)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

*


----------



## peejrey (Apr 17, 2011)

Ahhhhh.....Me and my dreams....[][][]
 What is that total $5000 worth!
 Great pics!


----------



## peejrey (Apr 17, 2011)

YES THIS ONE JOE!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bostaurus
> 
> What is the big blue one in the back?


 

 Melinda,...I think it was a Wynkoop's Sarsaparilla....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

My first great little flask of the day![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> Ahhhhh.....Me and my dreams....[][][]
> What is that total $5000 worth!
> Great pics!


 

 Peej,...beautiful,...No?


----------



## peejrey (Apr 17, 2011)

YOUI!
 YES
 SI!
 DAH!
 One day.........soon.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Laur caught Leo sneaking a nip![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's a better pic...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

This one is a huge balloon of a quart flask!...Very clean, although the fresh rinse made it fog up!


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Joe,  I sure would like to get to that Rochester Show someday.  The man that usually has the greatest coverage of Hotchkiss Pepermint Oil Btls, is a man I ment last summer.  A Mr. Bill Kelly.   He is quite a well known collector of their glass bottles and has a lot of historical coverage items.  He is a unique collector and character.  I also know the Pres of the Rochester Club and see him quite often in the summer.  They always have a great show.  RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

I set out today to find a G.C. Goodale flask (pint) in amber!...Since they are _from_ Rochester NY I figured I'd find one...No way Jose'! Instead I ended up with this quart size aqua "Error" version for a real good deal...Check out the spelling of Rochester...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

The moldmakers must have sampled the Goodale whiskey....[] Here's the embossing on my pint.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's the neck and lip of the quart....real crude too.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RED Matthews
> 
> Hi Joe,  I sure would like to get to that Rochester Show someday.  The man that usually has the greatest coverage of Hotchkiss Pepermint Oil Btls, is a man I ment last summer.  A Mr. Bill Kelly.   He is quite a well known collector of their glass bottles and has a lot of historical coverage items.  He is a unique collector and character.  I also know the Pres of the Rochester Club and see him quite often in the summer.  They always have a great show.  RED Matthews


 
 Red,...That's interesting stuff....We'll have to connect this summer and talk bottles like we talked about...got any good dig spots near your summer place?[] We could all do a mini ABN dig.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

The computer is slow tonight,..so please bear with...Also I have lot's of pics, but am trying to keep them to a manageable level...Here's a pic of my bestest favorite for the day! (Another flask)[8|]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This one is a brilliant yellow,...and as they say,..."just hammered with whittle"...I'm lovin' this bottle....lip, bubbles, crudity factor, and color!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Just one more shot of the drippy lipped blueing bottle, before we get to the "ride home" pics.....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a mystery bottle that I'll post soon, as it's a surprise for Mr. Fred!


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks like a GXIII-39 if it's a pint.. according to McK, glasshouse 'unknown, possibly Bulltown, NJ' and listed as scarce.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Tom and I took a "shortcut", because buying really cool bottles is only topped by _digging_ some on the way home from buying them,..right? Of course the shortcut soon turned to washed out dirt roads,...w/ Tom straddling ruts, as we got lashed with hail and snow![]....Lost or not,...we DID find an ancient farmstead,...well off the beaten path! Very secluded and very diggable...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Great work Cybe!!  I took the guy's number, and intend to call him and see if I can paint his house, or mow his grass for the rest of his life or something! In exchange for my new "Holy Grail" bottle!  Thank you for researching that...It is indeed a pint.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

This place also had a circular stone "silo" foundation, and a HUGE cellar...we found rusted artifacts amongst the hail stones, and some old hobnailed boot soles, but will need to return for bottle exploration....this may have been the privy....not so sure and no digging stuff w/ us!!! (Think we'd know better by now)...under the surface rubble the hole was stone lined and round,...so may be the well too.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool old stove door...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

I will save the other stuff for another post,....Can't wait to see what secrets this place holds...[]


----------



## peejrey (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd take the metal detector and run it up and down on both sides of the walls....
 maybe at one time the guy or woman went down in the basement and found one of the stones had a gap in it, well he or she stuck some coins and there and covered it in dirt....
 You never know...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2011)

Spotted on the ride home....We decided this truck would make a great "camper special" for dig outings![]

 Thanks everyone for sharing our fun day!


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 17, 2011)

aerodynamic goodness []


----------



## splante (Apr 17, 2011)

great post, pics ,finds and stories...sounds like a great day


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice show pics and pickups Joe ! Thanks for another great post as always .[]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Cybe!!  I took the guy's number, and intend to call him and see if I can paint his house, or mow his grass for the rest of his life or something! In exchange for my new "Holy Grail" bottle!  Thank you for researching that...It is indeed a pint.


 

 Wow.  How old is he?


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Spotted on the ride home....We decided this truck would make a great "camper special" for dig outings![]
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing our fun day!


 
 I call it "downsizing".


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> I'd take the metal detector and run it up and down on both sides of the walls....
> maybe at one time the guy or woman went down in the basement and found one of the stones had a gap in it, well he or she stuck some coins and there and covered it in dirt....
> You never know...


 

 Preston???


 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> My first great little flask of the day![]


 
 Two bottles, so far, with my initials.  Pretty cool.  Joe has a pic of the other bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Pretty good idea actually Tom...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the way he made it sort of match the house...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 18, 2011)

Actually, the color matches this house, so that's what I meant about the downsizing LOL


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> Actually, the color matches this house, so that's what I meant about the downsizing LOL


 
 I thought the truck shed would benefit from the addition of a stovepipe![]


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 18, 2011)

Fantastic report....great pictures.....I was going to drive out to Rochester on Sunday...but $4+ a gallon gas and about 330 mile round trip....

     But alas....it looked like a good time.....congrats on your finds....and again, great report.

     David


----------



## epackage (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanx for the pic's and story Joe, always appreciated....Jim


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Spotted on the ride home....We decided this truck would make a great "camper special" for dig outings![]
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing our fun day!


Do i see glass on that shelf on the left of the Monster Truck?[8|][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## BillinMo (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks much for all the pics, Joe!  Looks like an amazing time. 

 That Goodell's is really cool!  Love the misspelling.  It's definitely getting added to the "wants" on my Rochester bottle list!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 18, 2011)

Way to go Joe ,great pic's and story ,thank's for taking us along.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great post Joe, looks like it was a great day!  Except for the privy nightmares... Ouch...  I love those old eastern homesteads...


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 18, 2011)

Great post Joe. Nice pics. Like the Kinning Blueing bottle.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Joe. Nice outing with a good friend and some sweet bottles to boot.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 [][]"
 When I was a kid our neighbors across the street had something like that. My Dad used to call it the "man house". The lady at that house was a large Hawaiian women and when her boy friend got in trouble she would send him outside. He slept in that thing for years. She was the nicest lady but you sure wouldn't want to make her made.[]


----------



## rockbot (Apr 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, that looks like a bottle shelf. Good eye mr.fred!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 19, 2011)

Joe,

 Great photos & thanks so much for sharing!

 I have a 1/2 pt amber Goodale i'd trade for a Missouri bottle I need. Happen to have any certain flasks or sodas from Mo?

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Joe, as usual thanks for the ride a long, nice flasks and some great displays at that show!  I've had a crappy cold the last coupla days and haven't felt like posting or replying but reading ABN has been my only fun!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 19, 2011)

Steve,...I hope you shake that rotten cold soon,...they can really take it out of you...., 
 Tim,...While I _don't _have any Mo. bottles to trade, I'll keep a sharp eye out,...or perhaps when I get back on my feet, we could work something out for the goodale flask? (What's up with you (and BillinMo), our two Missouri members, having and/or looking for Goodale flasks from Rochester?...Pretty cool coincidence, No?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Rory, Matt, Tony, Charlie, Fred, Gordon, Bill, Red, Brian, Peej, Jim, Steven, Rick and everyone else who weighed in,for sharing our super fun bottle day....I'm sure we'll have another dig post soon.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 19, 2011)

That's no problem at all Joe, i'm sure i'll have it. I actually found an aqua HP Goodale in an antique mall one time, and after that had to have the amber one to go-along with it. Got it at a show I believe. Hunt me down a Mo bottle I don't have! []

 ~Tim


----------

